# 9,000th Bear Post !!!



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2011)

This is my 9,000th Post.

I hope I've made a difference for many of you, because many of you have made a difference for me!!

This last thousand took longer than the first 8, but I've done my best under difficult conditions.

Thank You All,

Bear

From All of Us:


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 5, 2011)

CONGRATS BEAR!!

Yes, You have!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats Bear!!

You have helped lots of folks..including me!!!

non illegitimus carborundum  

  Have a great day!!!

  Craig


----------



## roller (Aug 5, 2011)

Bear your the best. And the step by steps you have posted are always right on. YES you are a inspiration to this forum..LOVE those Bears that you carved...Thanks and Congratulations !!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 5, 2011)

Brother Bear, Where would BEAR VIEW be without you! Congrats!...JJ


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the valuable info Bear!! I hope I can contribute 1/10 as much to this forum as you have.


----------



## biteme7951 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice Job Bear!!!

When looking thru a tread with a lot of responses, sometimes I am guilty of skimming over some of them but I always stop when I see your Avatar because I know it will be relevant and very Informational.  I have always valued your opinion and have tried a few of your step by step recipes and have had great success.

Keep it up my man!







Barry.


----------



## meateater (Aug 5, 2011)

Bear my friend you a great asset to all here on SMF. I just wonder how many members have been enlightened by your tutorials ! Looking forward to the next 9000.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 5, 2011)

Bear, You know how much I have learned from you.....I appreciate your time and dedication to making smoked meats easier for us "newbees" to understand.

Your friend in smoking food......Dave


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats Bear, keep em coming brother!

By the way, remember when you did the carpenter bee thread? You asked if anyone was interested and I was one of the ones who was. You then did a very thorough and informative thread. Well I went on vacation this Summer with some friends that had just built a house on top of a mountain in Brasstown, NC. Now they do not have an actual log cabin like you but they went with a log siding that looks just like whole logs, very beautiful. The first day we arrived and they were showing us around and I noticed a perfect hole in the overhead beams and then I started looking on the wooden deck for sawdust and of course there was some. I tell them you have a carpenter bee problem and if you don't do something about it soon you are going to have these holes everywhere. Well we were there for a week and we found new holes everyday. I told them about you and the carpenter bee thread and they wanted me to fire up the computer right away. When I showed them the thread they were amazed and were going to order a trap right away and then have their builder construct a bunch of them to match the house. I was the hero thanks to you and a thread about a carpenter bee on a BBQ forum.

Who would've thunk it?

Thanks Bear!

A few pictures of the house.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow Bear! 9000, are your fingers getting shorter?

Just kidding, you have been a great asset to this site & have helped so many with your tutorials.

Almost every day I run across a thread that they are thanking you for your help.

Looking forward to 9000 more.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 5, 2011)

wow...9000 posts in a little under 2 years, impressive indeed. Thanks for all the info and advice posted. I know I have made good use of much of it and still have things on my list to do thanks to your threads. It's been my great pleasure to use your posts as information blogs when wanting to tackle a new smoke. You, and many others on here, make this the best forum to be on, learn from and avoid pitfalls that we may otherwise may have fallen into. Oh, and some of that wierd shit you smoke and eat amazed me <grin>. Keep 'em coming buddy....thanks for everything....looking forward to many more posts from you....best regards, Willie


----------



## smokin - k (Aug 5, 2011)

You are one of my go to reads. If you type I listen. Congrats and keep em coming! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## pawoodswalker (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats on 9000 posts. Thats a lot of typing. I'm still a newbie here but i still appreciate all your knowledge that you share.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey my friend, 9000 - wow you need to get a life
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Love ya man - great job


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 5, 2011)

Yup
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I commend you on the milestone.Thanks for the enlightening information,pictorials,and of course HUMOR.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will continue to try to improve my "Bearview" capabilities,and although I realize I'll never achieve that level,I love the challenge.LOL

    Keep it coming my Brother , and as always...


----------



## gotarace (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats on the Milestone Bear!!!!

You have personally taught me a load about smoking and i look forward to your  next 9000 posts.

Your step by steps are classic tutorials helping beginners and master smokers alike, but your kind encouraging words to almost every thread by rookies make everyone that comes here welcomed!!! Thanks Bear...Len


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow 9000 Wow ,  my Friend thanks for all of them.  I am here only a short time but i learn plenty from your knowledge   .

Keep it rolling .


----------



## miamirick (Aug 5, 2011)

9000?   well i only got 7851 to go to catch up,  i guess i better put this beer down, quit looking at all the pictures and type more,  did you have to replace the keyboard yet 

whats the secret?  go online and type when mrs bear is on you to do chores around the house?   yeah thats it, you figure shes already on you so why not

Anyway   keep em coming!       

you look tired after all that work    take a nap!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats Bear

I need one dem bears to take south.


----------



## michael ark (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank for all you have gave to SMF.


----------



## smokin - k (Aug 5, 2011)

An average of 12 posts a day for 2 years solid... WOW!


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 5, 2011)

9,000 POSTS. What can I say?!?!!!  I have read your words religiously since before I signed up to be a member. You have given you wisdom, help and advice to so many, so unselfishly so many times, I cannot count.  I have learned a great deal from you, as well as others, and have rigorously followed some of your step-by-steps and have been able to produce wonderful results. There are alot of members that must appreciate you and your posts, whether they agree or not, and you can count me as one.  A friend, although we never met, that I know I can get your honest opinion from and be assured that you gave it with honesty.

Congradulations to you on your accomplishments within this wonderful forum.  Hope the next 9,000 even brings more!!!

Your friend,,Rich


----------



## rp ribking (Aug 5, 2011)

Cograts Bear!!! To celebrate a nice Bear roast and Bear ribs?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





RP


----------



## garyinmd (Aug 5, 2011)

X2 on what AlaskanBear said, wish you and Mrs. Bear the best in the future.


----------



## venture (Aug 5, 2011)

Between your recipes and your tutorial on carpenter bees, you have been invaluable!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 5, 2011)

Trust me Bear you have made a differance in my life.... one that will take years and years of therapy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats Bear! You are definately one of the folks that help to make this site such a great success!


----------



## custom99 (Aug 5, 2011)

You have helped me learn so much since joining here. Your tutorials are great. Helped me make my first bacon come out perfect. Keep them coming.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2011)

> *THANK YOU ALL !*
> 
> Wow!!!
> I feel the love!!!
> ...


----------



## boykjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you Bear.............. Its people like you that make this site so great......................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## roller (Aug 5, 2011)

And 9,000 good ones !!!!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 5, 2011)

Ahhhhh you SillyOld Bear! See I think we were brothers seperated at birth...Great job helpin all of us!







SOB


----------



## chefrob (Aug 5, 2011)

9 grand.......wow....congrats! yes you are a knucklehead but a free discussion is where people learn. keep up the fight bear.............


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2011)

Roller, SOB, and NinjaRob,

You guys are just as wonderful as the rest of the gang on SMF!!!

And I have learned many things from you too!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2011)

Shooter1 said:


> Congrats Bear, keep em coming brother!
> 
> By the way, remember when you did the carpenter bee thread? You asked if anyone was interested and I was one of the ones who was. You then did a very thorough and informative thread. Well I went on vacation this Summer with some friends that had just built a house on top of a mountain in Brasstown, NC. Now they do not have an actual log cabin like you but they went with a log siding that looks just like whole logs, very beautiful. The first day we arrived and they were showing us around and I noticed a perfect hole in the overhead beams and then I started looking on the wooden deck for sawdust and of course there was some. I tell them you have a carpenter bee problem and if you don't do something about it soon you are going to have these holes everywhere. Well we were there for a week and we found new holes everyday. I told them about you and the carpenter bee thread and they wanted me to fire up the computer right away. When I showed them the thread they were amazed and were going to order a trap right away and then have their builder construct a bunch of them to match the house. I was the hero thanks to you and a thread about a carpenter bee on a BBQ forum.
> 
> ...


Thank You Shooter!

That's a nice looking house, and just about the same color as mine too!

I think I'd hate to mow the yard though.

We looked at a few of them, before we picked ours. The only place, from the outside, that it's easy to tell it isn't real logs is on the corners.

They still look really nice, but they may even be bigger targets for Carpenter Bees, than real log houses, because of the size of the cell structure.

The Carpenter Bee generally goes into the wood about 3/4" to 1" deep. Then she makes a right turn, and drills with the grain in a pore of the wood.

The only part of my house that they never drilled is the logs themselves, I believe because every log is the heart of a tree, and the pores are very small & tight in the center of the tree. They seem to like Facia, Soffit, Decks, Railings, 2 X whatever, and anything else with a cell structure from near the outside of a tree.

You will even be a bigger Hero, when they contact you, and tell you how many Bees they caught !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks,

Bear


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Bear you are one of the main reasons I post my Q-View.  When I first joined this board over a year ago I would have never though documenting my BBQ adventures would become the hobby that it is.  We all know you love your Bear view so I post with the anticipation that it gets you approval.  I don't think I would be the BBQ cook I am today with our your encouragement.


----------



## roller (Aug 6, 2011)

Keep um coming Bear !!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2011)

I wasn't gonna, but these compliments are all so nice, I gotta answer them!
 


TJohnson said:


> CONGRATS BEAR!!
> 
> Yes, You have!
> 
> Todd


Thank You Todd !

Bear




fpnmf said:


> Congrats Bear!!
> 
> You have helped lots of folks..including me!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig!!

And "I won't"

Bear




Roller said:


> Bear your the best. And the step by steps you have posted are always right on. YES you are a inspiration to this forum..LOVE those Bears that you carved...Thanks and Congratulations !!!!


Thank You Much, Roller!!!

Bear




Chef JimmyJ said:


> Brother Bear, Where would BEAR VIEW be without you! Congrats!...JJ


LOL---Thanks Jimmy!

Bear




Mdboatbum said:


> Thanks for all the valuable info Bear!! I hope I can contribute 1/10 as much to this forum as you have.


Thanks Bum!!

You've already been Great!!

Bear




biteme7951 said:


> Nice Job Bear!!!
> 
> When looking thru a tread with a lot of responses, sometimes I am guilty of skimming over some of them but I always stop when I see your Avatar because I know it will be relevant and very Informational.  I have always valued your opinion and have tried a few of your step by step recipes and have had great success.
> 
> ...


Thanks Barry---I'm glad I could help!

Bear




meateater said:


> Bear my friend you a great asset to all here on SMF. I just wonder how many members have been enlightened by your tutorials ! Looking forward to the next 9000.


Thank You Very Much, Meat !!!  I hope another 9,000 !

Bear




DaveOmak said:


> Bear, You know how much I have learned from you.....I appreciate your time and dedication to making smoked meats easier for us "newbees" to understand.
> 
> Your friend in smoking food......Dave


Thanks Dave!!!---But you are no Newby, and I learned a lot from you too!!!

Bear


----------



## windshield king (Aug 6, 2011)

congrats bear your post's are always good and full of info


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Wow Bear! 9000, are your fingers getting shorter?
> 
> Just kidding, you have been a great asset to this site & have helped so many with your tutorials.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al----These Great people are always polite, and not afraid to show their appreciation.

Also, it is only one typing finger that is getting shorter, but it is getting very muscular!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear
 




Chef Willie said:


> wow...9000 posts in a little under 2 years, impressive indeed. Thanks for all the info and advice posted. I know I have made good use of much of it and still have things on my list to do thanks to your threads. It's been my great pleasure to use your posts as information blogs when wanting to tackle a new smoke. You, and many others on here, make this the best forum to be on, learn from and avoid pitfalls that we may otherwise may have fallen into. Oh, and some of that wierd shit you smoke and eat amazed me <grin>. Keep 'em coming buddy....thanks for everything....looking forward to many more posts from you....best regards, Willie


Thanks Willie!!

Your posts are always informative & fun !!!

So, how many sets of Shad Roe should I put you down for???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear




Smokin - K said:


> You are one of my go to reads. If you type I listen. Congrats and keep em coming! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


Thanks for the kind words, K!!!

Bear




pawoodswalker said:


> Congrats on 9000 posts. Thats a lot of typing. I'm still a newbie here but i still appreciate all your knowledge that you share.


Thank You!

Bear




Scarbelly said:


> Hey my friend, 9000 - wow you need to get a life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks scar!!!

Bear
 




oldschoolbbq said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy!!!

I love your posts---AND your pictures are great !!!

Bear
 




gotarace said:


> Congrats on the Milestone Bear!!!!
> 
> You have personally taught me a load about smoking and i look forward to your  next 9000 posts.
> 
> Your step by steps are classic tutorials helping beginners and master smokers alike, but your kind encouraging words to almost every thread by rookies make everyone that comes here welcomed!!! Thanks Bear...Len


Thank you very much Len!!!

That is what I strive for!!!

That is really great to hear, after being accused of scaring people away from this forum.

That kind of accusation makes me feel terrible, even though people who follow my posts know it is total BS!!!

Bear
 




africanmeat said:


> Wow 9000 Wow ,  my Friend thanks for all of them.  I am here only a short time but i learn plenty from your knowledge   .
> 
> Keep it rolling .


Thanks Ahron!!!

You might have been here only a short time, but many of us have learned from you too!!!

Bear
 




miamirick said:


> 9000?   well i only got 7851 to go to catch up,  i guess i better put this beer down, quit looking at all the pictures and type more,  did you have to replace the keyboard yet
> 
> whats the secret?  go online and type when mrs bear is on you to do chores around the house?   yeah thats it, you figure shes already on you so why not
> 
> ...


LOL---Thanks Rick!!

You're catching up!!!

This is the second computer since I joined SMF.

Here's my Lazy Bear:







Bear




nepas said:


> Congrats Bear
> 
> I need one dem bears to take south.


Thanks Nepas !!!

My Bears don't speak the lingo down there!  

You'd have to chain them down, because they wouldn't understand commands! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 7, 2011)

9000 Post????? WTH  ,,, Does your wife have you handcuffed to the smoker?? Did she put the puter down by the food bowl for you to "pass the time"  ?/ Lol

Bear,

 I have not been on this site but a few months now, and I can say with out a doubt you are one of the people I look for to answer question and give advice,,solid advice. I also love your tutorials, And I find myself LOOKING for them so I can learning something new. I know NOTHING about what happened before but, In my short time here I have NEVER had the feeling you are coming across as a " know it all". Thats just the crap that goes on with public sites, someone ALWAYS gets their feeling hurt.

I also am not trying to stir anything up( dont care what happened before) but, it would be a BIG loss if you quit posting here as with several of the others.

 Keep up the good work Bear...

                                                                                    Sincerly Terry


----------



## alelover (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats Bear. That's a lot of posts. I know a lot of them helped me. I know my food wouldn't be as good as it is if it weren't for your great advice and step by steps and great pics. Thanks.

Smoke on my friend.


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 7, 2011)

Funny how some can criticize the hell out of a member, but do not have the decentcy to even congradulate one on such a high accomplishment.  Shame on you .

Rich


----------



## daddydon (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats Bear!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations Bear...


----------



## jak757 (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats, and a BIG THANK YOU to you Bear.

I've been hanging around this place for just over a year and a half.  I've picked up a lot along the way from folks like you, and from you specifically.  The one thing I guess I missed was noticing that you are such a controversial character!  I guess I keep myself clear of all that stuff.  All I know is I enjoy the heck out of your posts and your contribution here, and that I have learned a lot from you.

9000 posts is more than a number or a milestone.  It's a testament to the amount of contribution, sharing and education you have passed along here on SMF to many grateful folks like me.  

I feel like raising a glass in your honor and giving one of my favorite toasts: (Glasses raised....) "Here's to you, and here's to me.  And if by chance we disagree......"  Okay, I'll just leave it at that for now, maybe you know the toast Bear, and if so, it's one I'd say in your honor to those other sorts....

Keep on keeping on as they say.....

Best Always,

John


----------



## porked (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations Bear! I haven't been on for awhile but wanted to say thanks for all you've done for me. You da man!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Aug 7, 2011)

Way to go Bear! I always enjoy our interactions.

Steve


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2011)

michael ark said:


> hank for all you have gave to SMF.


Thank You Michael!

Bear
 




Smokin - K said:


> An average of 12 posts a day for 2 years solid... WOW!


Thanks K !

Bear
 




AlaskanBear said:


> 9,000 POSTS. What can I say?!?!!!  I have read your words religiously since before I signed up to be a member. You have given you wisdom, help and advice to so many, so unselfishly so many times, I cannot count.  I have learned a great deal from you, as well as others, and have rigorously followed some of your step-by-steps and have been able to produce wonderful results. There are alot of members that must appreciate you and your posts, whether they agree or not, and you can count me as one.  A friend, although we never met, that I know I can get your honest opinion from and be assured that you gave it with honesty.
> 
> Congradulations to you on your accomplishments within this wonderful forum.  Hope the next 9,000 even brings more!!!
> 
> Your friend,,Rich


Thank You Very Much for the kind words, Rich---(My Bear Brother)!!!

Bear




rp RibKing said:


> Cograts Bear!!! To celebrate a nice Bear roast and Bear ribs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks RibKing!!!

Bear




garyinmd said:


> X2 on what AlaskanBear said, wish you and Mrs. Bear the best in the future.


Thank You Much Gary !!!!

I appreciate it !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2011)

Venture said:


> Between your recipes and your tutorial on carpenter bees, you have been invaluable!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thank You Merv!

Bear




JIRodriguez said:


> Trust me Bear you have made a differance in my life.... one that will take years and years of therapy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Johnny!!!!

How's the leg---100%?----I hope!!!

Bear




custom99 said:


> You have helped me learn so much since joining here. Your tutorials are great. Helped me make my first bacon come out perfect. Keep them coming.


Thanks---It was a pleasure helping you, and very easy!!!

Bear
 




boykjo said:


> Thank you Bear.............. Its people like you that make this site so great......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe!!

You are a definite asset too!!!

Bear
 




ECTO1 said:


> Bear you are one of the main reasons I post my Q-View.  When I first joined this board over a year ago I would have never though documenting my BBQ adventures would become the hobby that it is.  We all know you love your Bear view so I post with the anticipation that it gets you approval.  I don't think I would be the BBQ cook I am today with our your encouragement.


Thanks Ecto!!!

My approval really isn't hard to get.

It's funny how that started---There were a couple posts that had Qview the size of postage stamps, and if I didn't read the words, I wouldn't have known if it was Brisket, Chucky, or whatever, so I made a comment. Then it kinda took off from there about getting bigger pics. Then Raptor named big close-ups "BearView" and there ya go.

Now I'm lucky if I'm in the top 50%, when it comes to big clear close-ups!!!

I am very glad I encouraged you, because I am proud of how good you are doing in & out of Comps!!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2011)

windshield king said:


> congrats bear your post's are always good and full of info


Thank You Very Much, King!!!

Bear




Terry Colwell said:


> 9000 Post????? WTH  ,,, Does your wife have you handcuffed to the smoker?? Did she put the puter down by the food bowl for you to "pass the time"  ?/ Lol
> 
> Bear,
> 
> ...


Thank You Very Much For The Kind Words, Terry!!!

They are surely appreciated!

My food bowl is right next to the kitty's bowl, by the patio door, so "Smokey" & I can keep an eye on the birds, while we eat !!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I won't quit on purpose.

Thanks,

Bear




alelover said:


> Congrats Bear. That's a lot of posts. I know a lot of them helped me. I know my food wouldn't be as good as it is if it weren't for your great advice and step by steps and great pics. Thanks.
> 
> Smoke on my friend.


Thanks Scott !!

I have gotten much info from you too!!

Bear




AlaskanBear said:


> Funny how some can criticize the hell out of a member, but do not have the decentcy to even congradulate one on such a high accomplishment.  Shame on you .
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich!

That just proves some Bears are nicer than some people.

I think Yogi mentioned this more than once!

Bear


----------



## jc1947 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bear

Keep those great posts comming. I need all the help I can get.

JC


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2011)

daddydon said:


> Congrats Bear!


Thanks Don!!

bear
 




Beer-B-Q said:


> Congratulations Bear...




Thank You Paul!!

Bear




JAK757 said:


> Congrats, and a BIG THANK YOU to you Bear.
> 
> I've been hanging around this place for just over a year and a half.  I've picked up a lot along the way from folks like you, and from you specifically.  The one thing I guess I missed was noticing that you are such a controversial character!  I guess I keep myself clear of all that stuff.  All I know is I enjoy the heck out of your posts and your contribution here, and that I have learned a lot from you.
> 
> ...


Thank You for the very kind words, John!!!

It's been a pleasure working with, and kidding around with you!

Bear




Porked said:


> Congratulations Bear! I haven't been on for awhile but wanted to say thanks for all you've done for me. You da man!


Good to see you Buddy!!!

I think I was the first to defend your Cherry Hill, by reporting that it was not part of Camden!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How 'bout them Phils?!?!

Thank You,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Way to go Bear! I always enjoy our interactions.
> 
> Steve


Yup---We've been havin' fun!!!

Thanks Stevo!!!

Bear




JC1947 said:


> Bear
> 
> Keep those great posts comming. I need all the help I can get.
> 
> JC




LOL---You've been doin' Great !!!!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 8, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> Funny how some can criticize the hell out of a member, but do not have the decentcy to even congradulate one on such a high accomplishment.  Shame on you .
> 
> Rich




X 2 !!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bear,

All I can say is "You Da Man!!!!!"  Congratulations, and thank you for your devotion to SMF and everyone's benefit.  You have helped me in my craft in countless ways.  Like many others, I specifically check just about anything you post because I know it will be accurate, detailed, safe and REALLY good!

I _*ESPECIALLY *_appreciate your guidance and encouragement through my first Buckboard Bacon adventure (and my second).  Your advice gave me the tools and confidence for success.

To mark the occasion, I secretly enlisted the help of Mrs. Bear in order to assemble a pictoral tribute to SMF's favorite Ursus Americanus. 







This is the earliest know photograph of our furry friend.  Note the determined look in his eye even back then...







Another early, candid shot -- and soon to become a familiar position: up a tree without a paddle....







During his young formative years, Bear was known for his environmental awareness (hence the tree-hugging).  Bear has since flipped a complete 180* on this position, as he has been know to attack trees with a chainsaw in the "name of art."







Here is our friend in that gangly, awkward pre-teen phase...







Young adulthood led to the typical youthful mistakes many of us made ourselves, like this photo of Bear skinny-dipping...







and this embarrasing youthful indiscretion...







...and this one (the bottle says Pepsi, but we all know there's more to this story!).







Rock bottom...







Thankfully, a little time in the hooscow and some therapy settled him right down...







Why did Bear cross the road?  Because there was Barbeque on the other side, of course!







Halloween, 1979.  Clever, huh?







"When will that dang brisket finish the stall?????!!!!!!!!  I'm trying to be patient!!!!!!"







Here we see Bear the moment he finally finished his house -- I mean den!  He was so relieved he was moved to tears...







Luckily, Mrs. Bear snapped this picture at the famous moment: SMF Post #9000!!!!!  Thank the good Lord this achievement was recorded for posterity!!!!







The normally humble and modest Bear takes a moment to contemplate his many awards...







...and accolades....  Telegrams and messages came to the bear den from around the world.







Now-a-days, Bear can reflect on all of his accomplishments and revel in the fact that -- with the timely help of others -- he turned his life around and created a life of significance and a lasting SMF legacy.  Notice the "other" kind of smoking clebreated in the photo.

Thanks for all you do, Bear!  Congratulations, again!!!


----------



## jefflisa828 (Aug 9, 2011)

congrats buddy you made a huge difference in my smokin game glad to know you keep it up.


----------



## moikel (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations ! Huge effort wish I  had a photo of a koala to post . I learnt more about life  from wise old men than I  did in college. Some were trying to teach me ,some didnt know that they were teaching me at the time & I probably didnt know that  I was actually learning at the time. But its about wisdom & experience. You have both long may you reign. And thanks for your help in the short time Ive been on this forum.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Bear,
> 
> All I can say is "You Da Man!!!!!"  Congratulations, and thank you for your devotion to SMF and everyone's benefit.  You have helped me in my craft in countless ways.  Like many others, I specifically check just about anything you post because I know it will be accurate, detailed, safe and REALLY good!
> 
> ...


Thank You so much for all of the kind words, James!

It has truly been a pleasure working with you on you BBBs and other things.

You have helped me too in a number of things!

Those are some Great pictures too!

I saved the one above on here, because that was the exact picture I used when I carved a quick "tree climbing black bear cub" for a Buddy of mine in Potter County, PA.

I used it mainly to see the paw & leg positions when they climb trees.

Below is what I mean, and a story to go with it:

This is the little guy I carved for my friend in Potter County.

It was one of my first ones, so I don't think it's that great, but the Bears seem to think it looks real.

It has been attacked at least 4 times now (See below):







My friend was all excited when he called me to tell me about these pictures.

He said it was attacked twice previous to this time, but the other 2 times were after dark.

Here you can see a Black Bear, about 200 pounds, climbing up to attack my carving:







Here he is chewing on his heels!!!!

According to Barry, he has been attacked at least one more time since this,

and has many claw marks across his back, teeth marks on his one shoulder,

a half inch deep fang hole on his butt, and his feet are all chewed up.

Good thing I made this one out of Poplar, instead of my usual Pine !!!!







Thanks again James---I appreciate the kind words, and the pics!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2011)

jefflisa828 said:


> congrats buddy you made a huge difference in my smokin game glad to know you keep it up.


Thank You Very Much Jeff !!

Bear
 




Moikel said:


> Congratulations ! Huge effort wish I  had a photo of a koala to post . I learnt more about life  from wise old men than I  did in college. Some were trying to teach me ,some didnt know that they were teaching me at the time & I probably didnt know that  I was actually learning at the time. But its about wisdom & experience. You have both long may you reign. And thanks for your help in the short time Ive been on this forum.


Thank You Moikel !!

We are already learning from you too!

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 9, 2011)

James all I can say is WOW, great pictorial for a great bear.  Just hope the "Indian-givers" of the OTBS come to their senses and re-enstate our beloved bear back to his humble status.  I cant believe that they, whom ever 'they' are had the gall to strip that away.  Beats me.

Rich


----------



## smokey mo (Aug 9, 2011)

Bear! Thanks for all the feedback and info in threads.  Your comments are some of the ones I look forward to the most when I post. 

I have been known to stalk your posts when I am hunting for info. 

Hope you have another 9000 for me to look through.


----------



## gros cochon (Aug 9, 2011)

Buddy, sorry for being so late to congratulate you. Been very busy lately. I've told you before how much I appreciate your posts, and I always look forward to see what you're cookin'. You've inspired this poor french canadian from way up north to cook some great good ol' American Q. Lookin' forward to the next 9000. Have a great evening my friend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2011)

Smokey Mo said:


> Bear! Thanks for all the feedback and info in threads.  Your comments are some of the ones I look forward to the most when I post.
> 
> I have been known to stalk your posts when I am hunting for info.
> 
> Hope you have another 9000 for me to look through.









   Stalker !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank You for the kind words, Rick!!!

Feels good to be appreciated by so many of you Great Fellow Smokers!

Bear


----------



## adiochiro3 (Aug 9, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> James all I can say is WOW, great pictorial for a great bear.
> 
> Thanks, AlaskanBear!  I thought Bearcarver deserved some "Bear-view" of his own with that little extra something.
> 
> ...


----------



## meateater (Aug 9, 2011)

65 posts from Bear Followers and none from the clan that stripped him down to a newbie for no reason. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Shame.............


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratulations, Bear; you have a true plethora of posts!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2011)

Gros Cochon said:


> Buddy, sorry for being so late to congratulate you. Been very busy lately. I've told you before how much I appreciate your posts, and I always look forward to see what you're cookin'. You've inspired this poor french canadian from way up north to cook some great good ol' American Q. Lookin' forward to the next 9000. Have a great evening my friend.


Thank You very much!!!

I've had fun swapping posts with you!

Bear




Pops6927 said:


> Congratulations, Bear; you have a true plethora of posts!


Thanks, but I'm not sure I agree with your selection of words:

*Plethora*

*Synonyms---*overabundance, overage,overflow, overkill, overmuch, overplus, oversupply, plus, redundancy, superabundance, superfluity,surfeit, surplus, surplusage

I don't consider my posts to be any of those things.

ON EDIT:  Usage of the word "plethora" by Pops explained on post # 77, and my reply & appreciation on post # 80.  Thank You, Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats

now you only have 3,182 to go so keep on typing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2011)

Gros Cochon said:


> Buddy, sorry for being so late to congratulate you. Been very busy lately. I've told you before how much I appreciate your posts, and I always look forward to see what you're cookin'. You've inspired this poor french canadian from way up north to cook some great good ol' American Q. Lookin' forward to the next 9000. Have a great evening my friend.


Thank You for the kind words!!!

I'm glad I got to help & inspire you---It's been a pleasure!

Bear




mballi3011 said:


> Congrats
> 
> now you only have 3,182 to go so keep on typing.


Thank You Mark !!!

I'll never catch you, unless you got to Jersey a lot more often!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey John,

I'm one of your biggest fans, but I sure hope this controversy doesn't turn this site into the Hatfields vs the McCoys.

I wish this would just all go away & we could all just get back to smoking!

Good luck & I hope they reconsider your OTBS status.

Your Buddy, Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I'm one of your biggest fans, but I sure hope this controversy doesn't turn this site into the Hatfields vs the McCoys.
> 
> ...


Good point Al !

Note: OK guys I love you all, and I really appreciate the kind words from so many.

I realize you are not happy about things that have happened (neither am I), but Let's take it a bit easy. Forgive & forget.

I'll keep doing what I have always done---helping others, watching for safety slip-ups, and complimenting other peoples' smokes, and also making step by steps for all to use, including me & my bad memory!!!

Let's put this thread into the positive only mode, for Old Bear !!

Thanks to all you wonderful People!!!

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats dude!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2011)

Right on SQWIB!!


----------



## porked (Aug 12, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Don!!
> 
> bear
> 
> ...


Yes you were. Camden is another country. The Phils are rockin', and perhaps the Eagles might be right behind them. This could be the year!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Porked*
> 
> Yes you were. Camden is another country. The Phils are rockin', and perhaps the Eagles might be right behind them. This could be the year!


Eagles??

Yup, that would be nice!!

Then I could throw that recording away!!!

The one that says, "There's always next year!"   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You very much!!!
> 
> I've had fun swapping posts with you!
> 
> ...




I beg to differ, my good friend - you've had an overabundance of great advice, an overage and overflow of compliments to others, an overkill of gentle kindness to others, , overmuch, overplus and oversupply of technical expertise that you gratefully and willingly share with all others, a plus and redundancy of appreciation to all other who have helped you achieve what you have achieved, a superabundance of good will and kind words at every step of the way encouraging others to experiment and try things as you make it look easy, interesting and fun, and finally a superfluity, surfeit surplus and surplusage of selflessly posting one after another of great encouraging words and sound advice that you could be doing something else but choose to devote your time, efforts,  expertise and knowledge to helping others enjoy this great hobby!  Thank you for everything you do, Bear!  I  only meant this in the best of spirits for you!  Again, as I said, congratulations!


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 28, 2011)

So VERY well said Pops!!  I couldnt of said or even tried to say that better.  So much for humbleness Bear--go with it--its ALL good!!

Rich


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 28, 2011)

WOW!!! Thanks for all of your step by steps and taking the time to answer my questions!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> I beg to differ, my good friend - you've had an overabundance of great advice, an overage and overflow of compliments to others, an overkill of gentle kindness to others, , overmuch, overplus and oversupply of technical expertise that you gratefully and willingly share with all others, a plus and redundancy of appreciation to all other who have helped you achieve what you have achieved, a superabundance of good will and kind words at every step of the way encouraging others to experiment and try things as you make it look easy, interesting and fun, and finally a superfluity, surfeit surplus and surplusage of selflessly posting one after another of great encouraging words and sound advice that you could be doing something else but choose to devote your time, efforts,  expertise and knowledge to helping others enjoy this great hobby!  Thank you for everything you do, Bear!  I  only meant this in the best of spirits for you!  Again, as I said, congratulations!


Thank You very much Pops,

When you break it down that way, I can't possibly say anything about your compliments other than Thank You Very Much, and coming from you I shall hold them close to my heart !

Thanks again,

Bear


----------



## flash (Aug 31, 2011)

Geez, 9000. Makes me feel like a newbie and I've been here for a long time. Of course I don't live on here like you and Al.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2011)

I know Flash I need to get a life!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2011)

Flash said:


> Geez, 9000. Makes me feel like a newbie and I've been here for a long time. Of course I don't live on here like you and Al.


LOL----This is the first time I've been on here in 3 days!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I still learned a few things from you Flash !!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## flareside92 (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats Bear! Keepem comin!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 31, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----This is the first time I've been on here in 3 days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah but it took a Lady named Irene to accomplish that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> So VERY well said Pops!!  I couldnt of said or even tried to say that better.  So much for humbleness Bear--go with it--its ALL good!!
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich!!

Bear




BlueBombersfan said:


> WOW!!! Thanks for all of your step by steps and taking the time to answer my questions!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank You!

It's been a pleasure helping you.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

Flareside92 said:


> Congrats Bear! Keepem comin!


Thank You!

Bear




SQWIB said:


> Yeah but it took a Lady named Irene to accomplish that.


SHhhhhh, Don't tell Mrs Bear about Irene!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh---You meant the Hurricane!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokey mo (Sep 17, 2011)

Bear...you better be careful or we are gonna have to rename this thread to Bears 10,000 post...

You are truly a wealth of knowledge.  And you are just down right fun to have around.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats Bear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been MIA for a while so, sorry for the delayed response.... keep the knowledge rolling!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2011)

Smokey Mo said:


> Bear...you better be careful or we are gonna have to rename this thread to Bears 10,000 post...
> 
> You are truly a wealth of knowledge.  And you are just down right fun to have around.


Thank You Rick!!

It is posts like yours & the fun I have with all of the nice people on this forum that keeps me here.

Bear


----------



## alelover (Sep 18, 2011)

I know I replied to this post earlier but it's the first I noticed about you being downgraded. Don't know how I missed that. I still don't understand what happened. I read all the posts that precipitated this and it still makes no sense to me. The guy that started all that BS hasn't even been on here since then. Strange don't ya think? All I know is without you Bear I would not be the smoker I am today. I thank you for all your encouragement. You have always been nothing but super nice to me since I joined. Your one of the reasons I come here so often and I thank you for that my friend.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow! congrats Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2011)

alelover said:


> I know I replied to this post earlier but it's the first I noticed about you being downgraded. Don't know how I missed that. I still don't understand what happened. I read all the posts that precipitated this and it still makes no sense to me. The guy that started all that BS hasn't even been on here since then. Strange don't ya think? All I know is without you Bear I would not be the smoker I am today. I thank you for all your encouragement. You have always been nothing but super nice to me since I joined. Your one of the reasons I come here so often and I thank you for that my friend.


Thank You for the awesome compliments Scott. I have always enjoyed your posts very much too!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2011)

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> Congrats Bear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have been MIA for a while so, sorry for the delayed response.... keep the knowledge rolling!!!!!!!!!


Steve Who???

Just kidding!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was missing your posts, and am glad to see you again---Your comments are always fun!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2011)

ShooterRick said:


> Wow! congrats Bear.




Thank You Much, Rick !!!

Bear


----------



## mossymo (Jan 10, 2012)

That big old Bear is missed, wish he would return...


----------



## alelover (Jan 10, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## michael ark (Jan 10, 2012)

3


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 10, 2012)

I talk with John almost daily and I don't think he is coming back.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 10, 2012)

too bad, he put out a lot of good threads that others learned from...........


----------



## scooper (Jan 10, 2012)

Darn.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats Bear and I for one certainly hope you keep the very helpful and informative posts. You have been and will be a very important asset in my smoking endeavors! Thank you


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 10, 2012)

MossyMO said:


> That big old Bear is missed, wish he would return...


Quote:


alelover said:


> Me too.


Me three...


michael ark said:


> 3


Me four...


Scarbelly said:


> I talk with John almost daily and I don't think he is coming back.


I also touch base regularly, and I don't think he's coming back either...


chefrob said:


> too bad, he put out a lot of good threads that others learned from...........


No kidding, Rob.  I learned a bunch from him (still do, whether it's his old posts or by email).


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 11, 2012)

Me 5


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2012)

I have taked to John, I think he needs to be encouraged to return from the higher up Admins...JJ


----------



## sqwib (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears can be elusive, you just need to know where to look!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> Bears can be elusive, you just need to know where to look!




LOL - the don't go too far from the woods do they


----------



## alelover (Jan 11, 2012)

That's right Sqwib.


----------



## sqwib (Jan 11, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> LOL - the don't go too far from the woods do they


No... they don't


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 11, 2012)

I PM'ed him for a lot of help when I first started and he ALWAYS helped me out.  Hope he will reconsider and come back!!!


----------



## michael ark (Jan 11, 2012)

I have ever-note his post in case he comes back and deletes them all.They were his after all.I have seen were others have done this in old post.It was like they were never there.


----------



## sprky (Jan 12, 2012)

It's a shame that a very knowledgeable and helpful person has stopped posting. I miss his posts and knowledge. I have learned so much from him, and need to learn more. I am extremely grateful for his input. When I first came to SMF I thought I had been smoking, but threw bear and others I learned I was doing it all wrong. I had to relearn my ways of smoking, and bear and few others took the time to explain what and where I was going wrong. I wouldn't be the smoker I am today if it wasn't for Bear and a few others. I sure hope he reconsiders and returns as it is a HUGE loss to loose his knowledge, and wisdom. I do my best to provide info to those in need of help. It took me a long time before I felt I was worthy of providing help. I am nowhere near as educated as bear on smoking, he has most likely forgot more then I know. I remember when all this happened, I do not know all the details, therefor I said nothing. I figured it would all blow over, and every thing would return to normal. It deeply saddens me that someone of his knowledge and wisdom is no longer posting.


----------



## stovebolt (Jan 12, 2012)

I just found this thread. Don't know how I missed it till now.

  Bear, whenever I see your avatar I always read what you post. I have learned so much from you and this forum about smoking meat, but just as important to me was the knowledge of food safety that you are such a proponent of. I value what I have learned from you and I want to keep on learning.

Congratulations on the milestone. I would love to read post # 18,000 in a couple of years.  

Thank you very much for your contribution.

Chuck


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 13, 2012)

Maybe those of you that keep in contact with him can let him know he has fans waiting for him to return. Plus you can't have "Bear View" without a Bear to view it and changing the name to something like "Nuts View" might give folks the wrong idea.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 13, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> Bears can be elusive, you just need to know where to look!




I spotted bear, Google is my friend... that critter had crawled on the other side of the tracks!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 13, 2012)

teeznuts said:


> Maybe those of you that keep in contact with him can let him know he has fans waiting for him to return. Plus you can't have "Bear View" without a Bear to view it and changing the name to something like "Nuts View" might give folks the wrong idea.


I'm with Teeznuts!  BEAR 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  WHERE ARE YA?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 13, 2012)

MossyMO said:


> I spotted bear, Google is my friend... that critter had crawled on the other side of the tracks!




I was wondering when someone would figure that out


----------



## alelover (Jan 13, 2012)

I just didn't say nothing. Didn't want to start anything.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 14, 2012)

teeznuts said:


> Plus you can't have "Bear View" without a Bear to view it and changing the name to something like "Nuts View" might give folks the wrong idea.


You could always try using *Q-view*, like we've been doing for years.


----------



## pat king (Jan 14, 2012)

Way to go Bear Boy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





! New you could(or would )do it...now on to 6 figures
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I gotta get busy, I'm getting way behind 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Can't be doin' that, I gotta get serious
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2011)

This is my 9,000th Post.

I hope I've made a difference for many of you, because many of you have made a difference for me!!

This last thousand took longer than the first 8, but I've done my best under difficult conditions.

Thank You All,

Bear

From All of Us:


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 5, 2011)

CONGRATS BEAR!!

Yes, You have!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats Bear!!

You have helped lots of folks..including me!!!

non illegitimus carborundum  

  Have a great day!!!

  Craig


----------



## roller (Aug 5, 2011)

Bear your the best. And the step by steps you have posted are always right on. YES you are a inspiration to this forum..LOVE those Bears that you carved...Thanks and Congratulations !!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 5, 2011)

Brother Bear, Where would BEAR VIEW be without you! Congrats!...JJ


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the valuable info Bear!! I hope I can contribute 1/10 as much to this forum as you have.


----------



## biteme7951 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice Job Bear!!!

When looking thru a tread with a lot of responses, sometimes I am guilty of skimming over some of them but I always stop when I see your Avatar because I know it will be relevant and very Informational.  I have always valued your opinion and have tried a few of your step by step recipes and have had great success.

Keep it up my man!







Barry.


----------



## meateater (Aug 5, 2011)

Bear my friend you a great asset to all here on SMF. I just wonder how many members have been enlightened by your tutorials ! Looking forward to the next 9000.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 5, 2011)

Bear, You know how much I have learned from you.....I appreciate your time and dedication to making smoked meats easier for us "newbees" to understand.

Your friend in smoking food......Dave


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats Bear, keep em coming brother!

By the way, remember when you did the carpenter bee thread? You asked if anyone was interested and I was one of the ones who was. You then did a very thorough and informative thread. Well I went on vacation this Summer with some friends that had just built a house on top of a mountain in Brasstown, NC. Now they do not have an actual log cabin like you but they went with a log siding that looks just like whole logs, very beautiful. The first day we arrived and they were showing us around and I noticed a perfect hole in the overhead beams and then I started looking on the wooden deck for sawdust and of course there was some. I tell them you have a carpenter bee problem and if you don't do something about it soon you are going to have these holes everywhere. Well we were there for a week and we found new holes everyday. I told them about you and the carpenter bee thread and they wanted me to fire up the computer right away. When I showed them the thread they were amazed and were going to order a trap right away and then have their builder construct a bunch of them to match the house. I was the hero thanks to you and a thread about a carpenter bee on a BBQ forum.

Who would've thunk it?

Thanks Bear!

A few pictures of the house.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow Bear! 9000, are your fingers getting shorter?

Just kidding, you have been a great asset to this site & have helped so many with your tutorials.

Almost every day I run across a thread that they are thanking you for your help.

Looking forward to 9000 more.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 5, 2011)

wow...9000 posts in a little under 2 years, impressive indeed. Thanks for all the info and advice posted. I know I have made good use of much of it and still have things on my list to do thanks to your threads. It's been my great pleasure to use your posts as information blogs when wanting to tackle a new smoke. You, and many others on here, make this the best forum to be on, learn from and avoid pitfalls that we may otherwise may have fallen into. Oh, and some of that wierd shit you smoke and eat amazed me <grin>. Keep 'em coming buddy....thanks for everything....looking forward to many more posts from you....best regards, Willie


----------



## smokin - k (Aug 5, 2011)

You are one of my go to reads. If you type I listen. Congrats and keep em coming! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## pawoodswalker (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats on 9000 posts. Thats a lot of typing. I'm still a newbie here but i still appreciate all your knowledge that you share.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey my friend, 9000 - wow you need to get a life
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Love ya man - great job


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 5, 2011)

Yup
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I commend you on the milestone.Thanks for the enlightening information,pictorials,and of course HUMOR.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will continue to try to improve my "Bearview" capabilities,and although I realize I'll never achieve that level,I love the challenge.LOL

    Keep it coming my Brother , and as always...


----------



## gotarace (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats on the Milestone Bear!!!!

You have personally taught me a load about smoking and i look forward to your  next 9000 posts.

Your step by steps are classic tutorials helping beginners and master smokers alike, but your kind encouraging words to almost every thread by rookies make everyone that comes here welcomed!!! Thanks Bear...Len


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow 9000 Wow ,  my Friend thanks for all of them.  I am here only a short time but i learn plenty from your knowledge   .

Keep it rolling .


----------



## miamirick (Aug 5, 2011)

9000?   well i only got 7851 to go to catch up,  i guess i better put this beer down, quit looking at all the pictures and type more,  did you have to replace the keyboard yet 

whats the secret?  go online and type when mrs bear is on you to do chores around the house?   yeah thats it, you figure shes already on you so why not

Anyway   keep em coming!       

you look tired after all that work    take a nap!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats Bear

I need one dem bears to take south.


----------

